# GBATEMP lag, double post thang again



## Jiehfeng (Aug 1, 2013)

Yup, many double posts everywhere of the same thing, is it the same problem?


----------



## Langin (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah I also have trouble when posting =_=

is it the server again? :3


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 1, 2013)

Must be ^^


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 1, 2013)

Must be ^^

EDIT: -_- SEE?


----------



## Langin (Aug 1, 2013)

Don't press post reply twice Jieh! :3 Just once and waittttttttt till the titanic sinks again.

Edit: holy shit it takes long to post


----------



## Duo8 (Aug 1, 2013)

Got that on Tapatalk as well. Luckily I knew it WILL be posted so I never press the submit button twice.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 1, 2013)

I wish the auto merge opt was still here.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 1, 2013)

Even when I click just once, though, I still get anywhere from 2-4 posts... I even got a pentapost once. :/


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah, this has been going on for days. It's annoying.


----------



## Coconut (Aug 1, 2013)

Jep, I noticed


----------



## hellothere231 (Aug 1, 2013)

This is happening to me, too. I even sometimes get 504 Gateway Time-out error messages.


----------



## Costello (Aug 1, 2013)

could anyone be more specific as to what is happening?


----------



## hellothere231 (Aug 1, 2013)

Costello said:


> could anyone be more specific as to what is happening?


 

There seems to be quite a bit of lag on the site. It's going away a little for me, but the problem still persists.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Aug 1, 2013)

I recieved a _504 Gateway_ Timeout _error._


----------



## Cartmanuk (Aug 1, 2013)

Which is funny because I was posting on gateway3ds lol


----------



## Langin (Aug 1, 2013)

Costello, the website is really slow when I load any page, I get the gateway errors Cartmanuk described and when I try to post it takes up a lot of time


----------



## Cartmanuk (Aug 1, 2013)

Maybe its a _Denial of service _(DoS) attack lol


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah I've been noticing an excessive amount of lag lately as well, primarily when posting or editing a post. Never have double posted though.

Also got a 504 on the main page a few minutes ago but that went away after a refresh.

Edit - posted, post never showed up, refreshed, got a few 504s on this and other pages, and about two minutes later it finally loaded.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah, I've been getting 504s all day today for the Temp.


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 1, 2013)

Same here. The server seems to be getting stuck or is being attacked.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 1, 2013)

Yup i've noticed the lag on the site for the past few days, i haven't had the multiple postings the others have been getting tho, but i have seen em in various threads.

When you make a post, it takes anywhere from 3-10 secs for the post to be entered in the thread.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 1, 2013)

Costello said:


> could anyone be more specific as to what is happening?


 
For me anyway, when i post a reply in a thread it can take anywhere from 3 - 10 secs for the post to appear in the thread, very laggy.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 1, 2013)

Same problem. Once I post, it takes forever for it to actually submit. And again causes it to be twice.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 1, 2013)

Yup, many double posts everywhere of the same thing, is it the same problem?


----------



## bowser (Aug 1, 2013)

Costello said:


> could anyone be more specific as to what is happening?


Just people giving excuses to artificially increase their post count 

They just have to be more patient and let the forum do it's thing. I haven't had a single double post (sounds weird, don't it?) so far. But yeah, there is a noticeable lag (10 - 15 sec) while posting.


----------



## techboy (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm lagging just trying to read the board. I've been using the F5 key a lot more than normal due to timeouts and 504 errors.

Haven't had anything double post, but then I don't post that much. Posting does take 20+ seconds though.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 1, 2013)

I will echo the others though it has only been the last few hours I have been getting the 504s. I even had a search fail on me earlier* though I do not know if that was if you enacted measures (it was after you noted this topic).

For the past few days (maybe up to about a week though I was on lousy connections for the week prior so it might have been longer) what I imagine to be the database access stuff has been a bit slower -- things like posting, getting alerts, editing posts, doing the moderator bit up to and including simply selecting posts sometimes sees me get more posts selected (if I select 2 I might get 4, it might also still tell me I have two selected even if I merged the posts or something). I have made a few double posts but most of those were because the posts did not automatically add and revert me and it sometimes takes a full page refresh (control and f5) to find out I did actually succeed in posting.
I have had to sort an increasingly large amount of double posts as well.

A couple of weeks back it was not instant but definitely blink and you miss it.

*I do not know if it is because I am staff or what but I have no time limits/cooldown times on my searches and I can search for nothing but restrict by member name.


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 1, 2013)

Quite a bit of the internet feels lagy. Speed tests show I have good ping and speed but certain sites like ebay and the temp are bogging down. Even google searches feel a bit slower than normal.


----------



## air2004 (Aug 1, 2013)

I've recently had this issue too


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 1, 2013)

I'd normally blame it on me shitty internet.
But 504 errors aren't related to that atm ;p

Yep, I've been getting 504  as well.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 1, 2013)

Not only that, I've been trying to like Kinekto's post giving news about Xuphor. It took a long time. 504s, posting....*RAWR!*


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 1, 2013)

Costello said:


> could anyone be more specific as to what is happening?


 
For me when I post, that little icon in the top right shows, and then it will disappear without my post being posted, it'll still be in the quick reply.

I go to the main forums, go back to the thread, and then it shows my post being posted.


Also I get no alerts when people reply to me or send me a PM.


----------



## macmanhigh (Aug 1, 2013)

"Ditto keep getting "504 Gateway Timing Out" for like 3 days n a row now......


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 1, 2013)

Anybody tried a hard reset?


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 1, 2013)

Anybody tried a hard reset?


----------



## raulpica (Aug 1, 2013)

504s everywhere


----------



## Langin (Aug 1, 2013)

It seems like the problem is gone here, pages load really fast now 

Posting goes really slow though. Had to reload the page to make my post appear.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 1, 2013)

Lagging as hell. 
Timeouts since morning. What the hell?


----------



## Chary (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah. The site has been mucking up for me as well. Got a 504 Gateway Timeout earlier as well.

/sob

Took 10 minutes for this post to go through. Sheeeeeeeesh! And I've been seeing double posts all over the 'Temp.


----------



## evandixon (Aug 1, 2013)

Possible solution: stop using Ajax (or whatever equivalent is used) to handle quick reply submission.  (Do a full post back).  When people see the page still loading, they don't think the request was dropped and press the button again.


----------



## evandixon (Aug 1, 2013)

Possible solution: stop using Ajax (or whatever equivalent is used) to handle quick reply submission.  (Do a full post back).  When people see the page still loading, they don't think the request was dropped and press the button again.

Edit: This was unintentional.  Really.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 1, 2013)

Costello said:


> could anyone be more specific as to what is happening?


 

The 504 server error I've gotten multiple times today might have something to do with it. Any leads as to the root cause?

The server has been as laggy as hell when posting or liking posts.  What the hell's wrong with this site? 504 errors, lagging posts, this is getting weird


----------



## Chary (Aug 1, 2013)

The site has been like this since at least ~9AM. What would cause this?


----------



## Chary (Aug 1, 2013)

EDIT: GRAH


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 1, 2013)

Chary said:


> EDIT: GRAH


 

I know, right? The server's been sucking hard for a while now. Posts take me 10-15 seconds to post, same with liking, and 504 error are common.  It shows the little loading icon on the top-right corner, then disappears. I press F5, my post is magically there. WTF?  It ain't my connection, and since I'm on Ethernet, I've been getting 15 mbps  (which is good for a college apartment complex)


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 2, 2013)

I honestly haven't had too many issues, although posts do take some time to show up after I click post reply.


EDIT: This post just took me 23 seconds to load.

EDIT2: And another 34 or so to save changes to the edit above.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 2, 2013)

Hikaru said:


> I honestly haven't had too many issues, although posts do take some time to show up after I click post reply.
> 
> 
> EDIT: This post just took me 23 seconds to load.
> ...


 

Yup, something's definitely FUBAR


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 1, 2013)

Yup, many double posts everywhere of the same thing, is it the same problem?


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 2, 2013)

Someones trying to hack us again!
Fight back!


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 2, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Someones trying to hack us again!
> Fight back!


 

It's probably Anonymous


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 2, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> It's probably Anonymous


 
That's what they want you to think!
_Fight the power, even if you cant see it_ - Black-Ice


----------



## loco365 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah. 504 errors all day for me. I even tried editing a post, and the popup that appeared had a 504 error in it. It took 10 minutes to submit an edit to a post of mine.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 2, 2013)

Pages load up really quickly on my end, but I'm not sure about the posts. Last I checked they were being really slow too. >.>

EDIT: Definitely a delayed response. It took over five seconds to post this.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 2, 2013)

It seriously takes a long time than a woman in labor giving birth.
Costello 
we need you brah
we need you
pls costello
pls
pls costello
PLS


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Aug 2, 2013)

The Shoutbox has been having lag on it's replies as well, seems to be a big issue with the site at the moment. I've also gotten those gateway errors a few times today


----------



## Costello (Aug 2, 2013)

keep calm we are looking into it


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm terribly sorry, I've done it myself three or four times today and it's really not my fault. 

I hope the Gateway 504 issue is going to be resolved before the Gateway 3DS is released. _;O;_


----------



## Gahars (Aug 2, 2013)

It's back again, and in full force.

It's just as I feared - GBAtemp has been gateway drugged.


----------



## Costello (Aug 2, 2013)

better now?

I have yet to rebuild the search indexes so searching might not work at the moment... But is the rest any better?


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 2, 2013)

Costello said:


> better now?
> 
> I have yet to rebuild the search indexes so searching might not work at the moment... But is the rest any better?


 
Yes. It is thanks Lion guy


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanx lion


----------



## hellothere231 (Aug 2, 2013)

Much better. Thanks, Costello.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 2, 2013)

YAH! It's better now.


----------



## bowser (Aug 3, 2013)

What caused the problem?


----------



## Enchilada (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks, this time it only took 1 second to post.


----------



## Costello (Aug 3, 2013)

bowser said:


> What caused the problem?


 
our search engine which is quite sophisticated, had crashed and made the server reboot improperly.
because of that, some SQL data tables were corrupted and unrecoverable.
those tables were not vital, but they were used in some parts of the site.
so the site still loaded, but when performing certain actions, the site would be slow and unresponsive, and even not work at all.
in the meantime, the constant errors cluttered the logs, the data server, it was a nice mess.
thanks to our daily backups we were able to restore those corrupted tables, nothing was lost.


----------



## Coltonamore (Aug 3, 2013)

Costello said:


> our search engine which is quite sophisticated, had crashed and made the server reboot improperly.
> because of that, some SQL data tables were corrupted and unrecoverable.
> those tables were not vital, but they were used in some parts of the site.
> so the site still loaded, but when performing certain actions, the site would be slow and unresponsive, and even not work at all.
> ...


 
Ah, at least this is working fine again. I was having problems with lag to, thanks Costello!


----------

